# INFJ Introduction



## annemarie (Apr 10, 2009)

Hello Everybody,

I thought it would be a good idea to formally introduce myself to this forum. I joined yesterday primarily to meet other INFJ's. In case you didnt know Introverted intuition and Feeling Judging types (INFJ'S) are the smallest personality group! (apparantly about 1% of the population according to Keirsey). When I first learnt this I wasnt entirly shocked, since I have always felt very isolated and different to most others. 

After studying psychology at university I discovered Carl Jung, and subsequently the myers briggs inventory. This has been an amazing revelation to me. I now realise that I am not alone and that there ARE others similar to myself . :wink:

X


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome, you get to meet several other INFJs in the wall that I'm surrounding them with. I hope you like swimming because I'm filling it with water too.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Hello and welcome, annemarie!

I hope you enjoy the show. :wink:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

annemarie said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> I thought it would be a good idea to formally introduce myself to this forum. I joined yesterday primarily to meet other INFJ's. In case you didnt know Introverted intuition and Feeling Judging types (INFJ'S) are the smallest personality group! (apparantly about 1% of the population according to Keirsey). When I first learnt this I wasnt entirly shocked, since I have always felt very isolated and different to most others.
> 
> ...


That, too, was my initial reaction. You'll find like-minded stories from other INFJs here. I can't speak on behalf of everyone, but this website sure is a great thing. I hope you take the time to create some threads and become affiliated with the members here. They're great people.

And I wouldn't worry about mcgooglian's wall full of water; I have a scubba set we can share. But I get the harpoon!


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

The good thing about walls fill with water is that there is always the possibility of fish. I like fish.


Oh... welcome to the forum!


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome, we hope you have emotionally exaggerated moments with us that will blow the minds of those who beleive the world is flat :happy:


----------



## musicalpyramid (Feb 2, 2009)

annemarie said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> I thought it would be a good idea to formally introduce myself to this forum. I joined yesterday primarily to meet other INFJ's. In case you didnt know Introverted intuition and Feeling Judging types (INFJ'S) are the smallest personality group! (apparantly about 1% of the population according to Keirsey). When I first learnt this I wasnt entirly shocked, since I have always felt very isolated and different to most others.
> 
> ...


Hello annemarie and welcome,

You will probably find more like minded people who 'make sense' here than you have met in a very long time. A good number of fellow INFJs in these parts to keep things interesting. :happy:


----------



## ChaosRegins (Apr 11, 2009)

Welcome _annemarie! As you can see I'm new here too. So, enjoy yourself and spread your seeds around the forums. _


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome to the Cafe


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

<3 me loveth thou


----------



## Zcythe (Mar 19, 2009)

A female INFJ mystic writter?! yay! roud: willkommen!


----------



## annemarie (Apr 10, 2009)

hahaha thanx for the warm welcome! yes we are described as mystics, and there arent many of us unfortunatly. The majority of my friends are extroverts, and the introverted ones i find quite difficult getting along with. Lucky for you, there seems to be more people of your type! I have always felt like an oddball :wink:

I suspect I have quite a few ESTP friends.


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Welcome, AnneMarie


----------



## annemarie (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanx for the warm welcome. Im feeling at home already! roud:

Im definatly at a crossroads in my life at the moment-making some important decisions about the sort of people I want in my life. Ive been experiencing alot of stress recently due to work (which i have now quit) and I've been very upset that poeple I thought were my friends werent interested in supporting me or didnt even care. 

One thing that frustrates me about my personality is that I tend to automatically put others first. I seriously irritate myself when i think about this! Especially with people who dont really care about my own needs! I think to myself why shouild I always endeavour to treat people well when I never get the same treatment back??

Im taking practical steps now to change some of these behaviours, and will be attending an assertiveness course soon.

I really wish I had more INFJ people in my life, sometimes all I need is someone there who will just listen and empathise.

Sorry for the rant! It's therapeutic to get these feelings off your chest 

XXXXX


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

annemarie said:


> I really wish I had more INFJ people in my life, sometimes all I need is someone there who will just listen and empathise.


INFJs are not the only ones who can do this....


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Come over to the ISTP side, then you won't have to worry about putting others first.


----------



## Lee (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome, and good luck in discovering here a bit more about yourself (or surprise me and tell me you are an INFJ that's *not* fascinated by your identity search ;-) )


----------



## xackery (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice to meet you, annemarie! A game I play, called Ragnarok Online, my guild has a forum where we posted the personality type, and the majority of people in the guild were INFJ's. I found that interesting.. Considering your statement of being the rarest type.

My nephew is also INFJ, with a HUGE portion of shyness. We get along really well, though, so, I hope I get along with you too.


----------



## Tracey (Apr 17, 2009)

Xackery, 

I'm sure we will get on handsomly! throughout my life i've had very little contact with other NF's. They're virtually non existent in my life. I have added you to my friends list :happy:


----------



## xackery (Apr 17, 2009)

Ok, so we're friends.. Now what?
Do we go hang out and watch movies or something? Haha XD


----------

